# can you display brochures for other business in your car ?



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

What are the rules regarding the display of brochures for another business in your vehicle during an Uber ride? Are there rules regarding soliciting customers for other services such as boat charters? Kind of like when you go to a motel and they have all those brochures on display.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't think anything wrong with promoting your or other businesses including other ride share opportunities.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

PTB said:


> What are the rules regarding the display of brochures for another business in your vehicle during an Uber ride? Are there rules regarding soliciting customers for other services such as boat charters? Kind of like when you go to a motel and they have all those brochures on display.


I have a rear window graphic in my car that advertises one of my other businesses. I also hand out magnets, business cards, and letter openers if the pax mentions anything about requiring the services of my other businesses. I also hand out Lyft _first ride free_ coupons to my Uber paxs who have never taken a Lyft ride. Each of those that get's used puts $10 in my pocket. Yes! By all means feel free to hand out brochures, etc. We're IC's and we can do as we please in our own cars.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

If you let the passenger ask you it's probably okay. But if you start selling your ideas and they don't like it they will give you a low rating.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If you let the passenger ask you it's probably okay. But if you start selling your ideas and they don't like it they will give you a low rating.


I let them steer the convo. I'm at 4.98, so I make sure not push anything they don't want to hear. You make an excellent point, as always.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

@desertdriver what do you drive. Surely not X


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

PTB said:


> What are the rules regarding the display of brochures for another business in your vehicle during an Uber ride? Are there rules regarding soliciting customers for other services such as boat charters? Kind of like when you go to a motel and they have all those brochures on display.


It's your car. Not Uber's.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber has no problem with advertising other businesses in your personal vehicle. This question was asked at an open office and they brought up an example of a jewelry salesman that keeps business cards and catalogs in his vehicle. Uber clearly has no issue with it.


----------



## Jordan Thompson (Mar 11, 2015)

Agreed. Uber's only requirement from an advertising perspective is that the car is not a "marked" vehicle (so no ads on the exterior). Advertising on the interior of the car is fine. There are services likes Driverz Media (full disclosure -- I work there) that offer in car advertising services for Uber and Lyft drivers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> Uber has no problem with advertising other businesses in your personal vehicle. This question was asked at an open office and they brought up an example of a jewelry salesman that keeps business cards and catalogs in his vehicle. Uber clearly has no issue with it.


How does this jive with their don't exchange personal info with pax policy?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jordan Thompson said:


> Agreed. Uber's only requirement from an advertising perspective is that the car is not a "marked" vehicle (so no ads on the exterior). Advertising on the interior of the car is fine. There are services likes Driverz Media (full disclosure -- I work there) that offer in car advertising services for Uber and Lyft drivers.


I have a full color graphic for one of my businesses on the rear window of my car. I simply PhotoShopped it out when I sent in the photos of my car when I got started with Uber. It's a great conversation starter, as is my personalized license plate that is a self-deprecating reference.

My Lyft mentor didn't even comment on the graphic. Evidently he could tell right away that I was going to be an awesome driver, so he didn't give a shit about the graphic.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How does this jive with their don't exchange personal info with pax policy?


It's not "personal" in terms of your personal phone number, this is a business exchange and if your business happens to have your personal number then ??


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Thin line...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Larry-AMS said:


> Thin line...


no, it's really not...
http://tinyurl.com/n3at3nr


----------



## ScottsdaleDriver (Mar 12, 2015)

What about the thought of displaying a "tips appreciated" sign on the front dash or headrests?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> What about the thought of displaying a "tips appreciated" sign on the front dash or headrests?


I've been considering that for a long time. What do you think? It's going to come as a shock to a lot of Uber riders to learn that, even though they believe tips are included, that there are no ****ing tips!


----------



## ScottsdaleDriver (Mar 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I've been considering that for a long time. What do you think? It's going to come as a shock to a lot of Uber riders to learn that, even though they believe tips are included, that there are no ****ing tips!


Agreed. This past weekend I got tipped on 3 different occasions and even had a pax mention that a flaw with Uber is the inability to tip your driver. I made no mention of tipping to any of these passengers so was curious if a simple sign would (surely) result in more cash tips at the end of the day.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> Agreed. This past weekend I got tipped on 3 different occasions and even had a pax mention that a flaw with Uber is the inability to tip your driver. I made no mention of tipping to any of these passengers so was curious if a simple sign would (surely) result in more cash tips at the end of the day.


I wonder if it would result in lower ratings. On the other hand, we would be educating our paxs about the true nature of tipping with Uber..._THERE IS NO TIP, YOU ****ING MORONS!_


----------



## ScottsdaleDriver (Mar 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I wonder if it would result in lower ratings. On the other hand, we would be educating our paxs about the true nature of tipping with Uber..._THERE IS NO TIP, YOU ****ING MORONS!_


Ha! I'm sure it would be beneficial to some extent but, like you said, some of the possible negative outcomes are concerning (rating decrease, picture taken and sent in, deactivation, etc.)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> Ha! I'm sure it would be beneficial to some extent but, like you said, some of the possible negative outcomes are concerning (rating decrease, picture taken and sent in, deactivation, etc.)


This is the area where Lyft is so superior to Uber. Plus, Lyft paxs are more pleasant folks, generally speaking. Are you driving for Lyft? If not, you should be. I drive for both.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

You can display a counter. Like a flipping notepad with big numbers. And name it. Number of people that made my day today. If asked you say it's the number of people that took care of you.


----------



## ScottsdaleDriver (Mar 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> This is the area where Lyft is so superior to Uber. Plus, Lyft paxs are more pleasant folks, generally speaking. Are you driving for Lyft? If not, you should be. I drive for both.


Yes, I drive for Lyft as well but I'm very part-time on both platforms. How has Spring Training this year played out for you thus far?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> Yes, I drive for Lyft as well but I'm very part-time on both platforms. How has Spring Training this year played out for you thus far?


I work during the day at my other businesses. But in the evening I'm taking ST patrons to eateries and pubs, so it's been OK. No, nothing like all the hand-jobbing and hype like we get in the constant and inane texts every few hours from Gideon and his band of clowns at the local office, but it's been, you know, OK. Last night I accepted 7 pings and ignored 4 because they were behind me. That was over about a 2.5 hour period.


----------



## ScottsdaleDriver (Mar 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I work during the day at my other businesses. But in the evening I'm taking ST patrons to eateries and pubs, so it's been OK. No, nothing like all the hand-jobbing and hype like we get in the constant and inane texts every few hours from Gideon and his band of clowns at the local office, but it's been, you know, OK. Last night I accepted 7 pings and ignored 4 because they were behind me. That was over about a 2.5 hour period.


Makes sense. The constant "-G" text messages kills me.


----------



## ScottsdaleDriver (Mar 12, 2015)

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> Makes sense. The constant "-G" text messages kills me.


I've realized lately that the whole map has been orange at times. I'm wondering if they're setting it as such to attract drivers into thinking the surge is close without actually crossing over that line?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> I've realized lately that the whole map has been orange at times. I'm wondering if they're setting it as such to attract drivers into thinking the surge is close without actually crossing over that line?


How long have you been driving? Yes, that's exactly what happens. You have this figured out pretty well.


----------



## ScottsdaleDriver (Mar 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> How long have you been driving? Yes, that's exactly what happens. You have this figured out pretty well.


Just about 3 months now. But again, have been very part time and didn't drive much at all in February after all the Super Bowl events ended.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> Just about 3 months now. But again, have been very part time and didn't drive much at all in February after all the Super Bowl events ended.


I've been out of commission lately, too. Had to put a clutch in my car. But I'm back on the road now.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I've been considering that for a long time. What do you think? It's going to come as a shock to a lot of Uber riders to learn that, even though they believe tips are included, that there are no ****ing tips!


When you explain it, most PAX (in my experience) think you're lying just to get additional money - and then they 1* you.

Not worth it.

I tried it a couple of weeks ago and the damn tape wouldn't stick to the headrest or visor back... I took it as a sign from god not to bother. <sigh>


----------



## Jordan Thompson (Mar 11, 2015)

ScottsdaleDriver said:


> What about the thought of displaying a "tips appreciated" sign on the front dash or headrests?


How about put a tablet on the headrest and show ads to your passengers? You get paid on every ad so it's like getting a tip from every passenger!


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

Jordan Thompson said:


> How about put a tablet on the headrest and show ads to your passengers? You get paid on every ad so it's like getting a tip from every passenger!


Is this legitimate? What are the specifics? Do you have to drive a certain area or amount of hours to qualify for payment?


----------



## Jordan Thompson (Mar 11, 2015)

TittySprinkles said:


> Is this legitimate? What are the specifics? Do you have to drive a certain area or amount of hours to qualify for payment?


Yes, very legitimate. You can drive anywhere in the US (we will be expanding internationally in the future). Your payment is based on the number of ads displayed as well as how many people interact with those ads (like tapping on the screen to get more info). There is a minimum if $50 in earnings to get paid, but if you don't reach that within a month it will keep rolling over month to month. If you drive full time (40-50 hours per week) on average you can earn $200 per month.


----------



## Kevin M. (Mar 12, 2015)

Jordan Thompson said:


> Agreed. Uber's only requirement from an advertising perspective is that the car is not a "marked" vehicle (so no ads on the exterior). Advertising on the interior of the car is fine. There are services likes Driverz Media (full disclosure -- I work there) that offer in car advertising services for Uber and Lyft drivers.


Jordan,

Where is Driverz Media located? Are you in a number of cities? Also, how will I be able to tell how much I will earn per month?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jordan Thompson said:


> Agreed. Uber's only requirement from an advertising perspective is that the car is not a "marked" vehicle (so no ads on the exterior). Advertising on the interior of the car is fine. There are services likes Driverz Media (full disclosure -- I work there) that offer in car advertising services for Uber and Lyft drivers.


I have a full color vinyl perf graphic on my rear window advertising one of my other businesses. I just PhotoShopped it out when I sent the photos of my car to Uber when I was getting set up. Having the advertising is a great convo starter with paxs. Why should Uber give a shit? It's my car.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I do all the time.


----------



## Jordan Thompson (Mar 11, 2015)

TittySprinkles said:


> Is this legitimate? What are the specifics? Do you have to drive a certain area or amount of hours to qualify for payment?


Yes, very legitimate. You can drive anywhere in the US (we will be expanding internationally in the future). Your payment is based on the number of ads displayed as well as how many people interact with those ads (like tapping on the screen to get more info). There is a minimum if $50 in earnings to get paid, but if you don't reach that within a month it will keep rolling over month to month. If you drive full time (40-50 hours per week) on average you can earn $200 per month.


Kevin M. said:


> Jordan,
> 
> Where is Driverz Media located? Are you in a number of cities? Also, how will I be able to tell how much I will earn per month?


We are headquartered in Los Angeles and we support drivers all across the US. It's hard to say exactly how much you will earn since it is based on how many ads are displayed and how many people interact with them (like tapping on the screen to get more info). If you drive full time (40-50 hours per week) on average you can earn $200 a month. Also, there is no risk to sign-up since there is no charge.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ultimately, Uber has no say about any advertising inside or outside your car for Uber X. As long as you meet the functional requirements - safety inspection, four door, five passenger, working door handles, etc. - Uber has nothing to say about the color of the exterior, adornments to the exterior, or literature available in the interior. Now, if you're pushing religion on people, I can see getting shitcanned over that. But if you're simply promoting commerce, we don't give a phuque what Uber thinks. It's your car! I have a full sized vinyl perf window graphic on my car. You think I'm going to let Uber tell me to remove it? Yeah...right. End of story.


----------



## Kevin M. (Mar 12, 2015)

Jordan Thompson said:


> Yes, very legitimate. You can drive anywhere in the US (we will be expanding internationally in the future). Your payment is based on the number of ads displayed as well as how many people interact with those ads (like tapping on the screen to get more info). There is a minimum if $50 in earnings to get paid, but if you don't reach that within a month it will keep rolling over month to month. If you drive full time (40-50 hours per week) on average you can earn $200 per month.
> 
> We are headquartered in Los Angeles and we support drivers all across the US. It's hard to say exactly how much you will earn since it is based on how many ads are displayed and how many people interact with them (like tapping on the screen to get more info). If you drive full time (40-50 hours per week) on average you can earn $200 a month. Also, there is no risk to sign-up since there is no charge.


Jordan,

Thanks for the information. Is there any sort of insurance policy if I use my wife enabled ipad? I can see a rider who has a few too many doing some damage to the tablet. Do you guys provide any protection from that? Also, what sort of companies advertise on this? I certainly don't want strip clubs, etc. advertising in my car. Are these local companies, or more national companies? In addition, are these like commercials which will be playing all the time? I would like to avoid repetitive commercial jingles for 8 hours in a night if I can!

Clearly, I'm interested in looking into this as I drive, and I would like a bit more information.

Thanks!


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

A family member is a Tupperware consultant and I keep several of their most-recent catalogs in the seat backs. I've had a couple of passengers ask if they could take one and I've said, "Absolutely." One of those passengers turned into a $180 Tupperware sale for my family member.


----------



## Jordan Thompson (Mar 11, 2015)

Kevin M. said:


> Jordan,
> 
> Thanks for the information. Is there any sort of insurance policy if I use my wife enabled ipad? I can see a rider who has a few too many doing some damage to the tablet. Do you guys provide any protection from that? Also, what sort of companies advertise on this? I certainly don't want strip clubs, etc. advertising in my car. Are these local companies, or more national companies? In addition, are these like commercials which will be playing all the time? I would like to avoid repetitive commercial jingles for 8 hours in a night if I can!
> 
> ...


Thanks Kevin!

While we may look into offering insurance for driver owned iPads or tablets in the future, for now we do not offer this. We do provide tablets to drivers that don't have their own or don't want to use there personal device. The cost is comparable to what Uber charges for leasing an iPhone and this cost is simply deducted from your earnings on your monthly statement.

The types of advertisers range pretty broadly -- some are national brands and some are local businesses. All of them are appropriate for audiences of all ages (no strip clubs, etc). There are different ad formats as well -- some are rich media without any sound and others are videos. The videos are spaced out though so it's not a continuous loop of them and they are rotated so you won't hear the same one over and over again. You can lower the volume so you don't hear them at all if you want, although that may lower your earnings since users will be less likely to interact with them (earnings are based on how many ads are shown and how many people interact with them).


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> This is the area where Lyft is so superior to Uber. Plus, Lyft paxs are more pleasant folks, generally speaking. Are you driving for Lyft? If not, you should be. I drive for both.


If only we could get them into Little Rock! I have asked many times.


----------

